# Any problem taking a car transponder on a flight?



## CSB (Oct 30, 2011)

My husband getting a ride to the airport in a friend's rental car and would like to use our own transponder for the faster route to the airport. He would therefore have to take the transponder with him on the flight in the check-in or carry-on luggage.

We did a google search to see if that would pose any problem with airport security but couldn't find anything. Before he goes ahead, I thought that I would check and consult with the savvy travelers here


----------



## isisdave (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think so.  Do you suppose he'll be billed for every toll road he flies over?


----------



## CSB (Oct 30, 2011)

Only if the pilot feels like barnstorming under the highway 407 reader posts.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 30, 2011)

Cindy make sure he registers the lic place of the friends car with the 407 people first. We took ours with us when our neibrs drove us to the airport last year & they got a non-transponder bill (tied to their lic plate) as well as us getting billed for the 407 use with our transponder -double billing!! Took us many phone calls & a lot of time to get it sorted!
Maybe they could also answer the question about flying with it for you too.
~Diane


----------



## CSB (Oct 30, 2011)

Diane, good point. We have had the problem of using the transponder in a rental car and getting a bill months later from the rental company because the transponder was not being read properly. About a $20 or $30 charge. It's really hard to remember to hold it up to the windshield when your passing the sensor.

So hard not to take the toll road when it's soo much faster.


----------



## CSB (Oct 30, 2011)

Diane, we would have loved to have you at our TUG meeting today in Toronto!


----------



## artringwald (Oct 30, 2011)

We took ours in our carry on a round trip from Minneapolis to Philadelphia last June. We only used it once, but didn't have any problems.


----------



## wptamo (Oct 30, 2011)

Hwy 407 is a rip off, they act like bullies, thieves (trying to choose polite words) that hwy doesn't exist for me...

just my 2 cents


----------



## moonstone (Nov 4, 2011)

Cindy if we weren't in Florida we would have been at the meeting. I think every year for the past 3 or 4 years we have been in Florida at this time of year & when the Toronto TUG meeting is held! We didnt do it on purpose -honestly!!
~Diane


----------



## CSB (Nov 10, 2011)

The transponder is now safely back home. There was no problem.

Diane, have you ever come to a meeting? Have I met you? The meetings are twice a year.


----------



## dwojo (Nov 10, 2011)

I bring my sunpass with me in my checked luggage every time I go to Florida and have never had an issue.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 10, 2011)

CSB said:


> The transponder is now safely back home. There was no problem.
> 
> Diane, have you ever come to a meeting? Have I met you? The meetings are twice a year.



Hi Cindy
No we have never made it to a meeting, unfortunately, so I dont believe we have met. We grew up in Richmond Hill and had many friends in Thornhill. We now live quite close to Horseshoe Valley (Carriage Ridge/Hills). Since joining TUG and finding out about the meetings we have either been away or I am working (only get every other weekend off) but one of these days maybe we will show up and surprise everyone!
~Diane


----------



## CSB (Nov 10, 2011)

Diane, the next meeting will be April 22nd. If you can make it email me and I will get you the details. The meeting place has been changed so any info you have about the past will no longer apply.

Cindy


----------



## am1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I would avoid the 407.


----------

